# Fans and Temperatures



## Barney (May 25, 2020)

Most of the info on this topic is from 2009; I use IPMI on my servers to get Sensor info, but on the mini desktops that doesn't work. I tried to fire up healthd which only reads the voltages, but healthdc returns "connection refused" when trying to retrieve the info. Healthd was around in prehistoric times; what's the newest, best way to do this with generic MBs in Freebsd 12?


----------



## bookwormep (May 25, 2020)

LMGTFY:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/how-can-i-monitor-cpu-temperature-and-fan-speed.13999/


----------



## Barney (May 25, 2020)

Well that's from 2010. Did you READ what I wrote?


----------



## trev (May 26, 2020)

What chip(s) do your "mini desktops" use for system information? I wrote one for the ITE IT8718/8720F
LPC-IO series of  chip environment controllers (back in 2009 ).

Since then I moved to Apple Mac minis which use the asmc(4) kernel loadable module, except for the T2-equipped 2018 Mac mini.


----------



## Barney (May 28, 2020)

Who knows? These dopey things don't even come with the obligatory 2 page Chinese manual anymore. Surprised no-one had written one in 11 years that you don't have to know the exact chip to make it work. You really need to know how hot these fanless things are running. I'll see if I can find it in the conf.


----------



## George (May 28, 2020)

Have you looked at those?

```
% pkg search ipmi
check_ipmi_sensor-3.10         Nagios/Icinga plugin to check IPMI sensors
freeipmi-1.6.4                 Library and tools to support IPMI-capable hardware
ipmitool-1.8.18_2              CLI to manage IPMI systems
openipmi-2.0.28                Complex IPMI management software
...
```

And ipmi(4).


----------



## Barney (May 28, 2020)

As I mentioned, this MB doesn't have IPMI. IPMI is great if the MB has it.


----------



## bookwormep (Jun 8, 2020)

FYI, the methods used in the thread above work on my FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p5 and 
fan control method hint in this thread: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/fan-control.65576/#post-385460


----------

